# 1% normal forms



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Has anyone has succes with 1% normal forms?


It is only now that I have been looking further afield from my UK clinic that male factor is becoming the main issue. My AMH isn't brilliant but FSH and LH are good


My UK clinic didn't really highlight it as an issue but other clinics like serum and reprogenesis are


The count has been better in the past at one point it was a huge 5%! This was around the time of my natural BFP




We are doing a retest on Friday  but have been told to consider donor


----------



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi my husband was tested back in 2005 and had only 3% normal forms. He cut out booze and started on lots of vitamins plus almost completely cut out caffeine. His normal forms gradually rose over the course of about 6 months (he had 2 more sperm tests) to 9% and we conceived naturally despite being told we'd need ICSI. maybe this was a fluke and his first test didn't show a true representation but I know they can vary from test to test by quite a lot. I also have PCOS so problems on my side too.


Hang on in there! xx


----------



## flowerdew (May 2, 2012)

Hi
Gosh I know how you must feel.
My DH's sperm result came back at 0% normal forms I almost died.
We had been trying for over a year ad had conceived straight away 3


----------



## flowerdew (May 2, 2012)

Sorry dropped phone....
We had been successful 1st time wit our son 3 years earlier we were devastated.
He also started taking vitamins and we ate really well. We reduced our drinking but didn't give it up.
It increased massively. I can't remember the results but he's border line now...
Also I must state that his results originally on the NHS and we had them re-tested twice.
Once we were with a clinic they re-tested and they had already improved....
His will improve on vitamins I'm sure.
Good luck!


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks for your replies

He did a retest on Friday and he scored 3% better than 1%!

He takes vitamins and has been for a while and doesn't drink  really maybe 2 bottles of beer every couple of weeks and doesn't smoke. He has a course of antibiotics off Serum in Athens so maybe that will give him a boost!


----------



## RedCandle (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi, I know this post is a bit "old" but I wanted to chime in! My DH had 0% normal forms back in January. He went on an antibiotic protocol for a suspected infection, and we retested in mid-April (giving 3 months' time). I had HIGH hopes that his morphology would improve, but it only went up to 3%. We then started to plan for IVF and it was a tough time and I was dismayed/hopeless, all that. 

We finally did IVF in September but last week learned it did not work. BUT the good news is that we learned of his new morphology value! 21% by strict Krueger. 

So even though the months between Jan and Sept I felt hopeless, time literally does heal. It just seems to take forever when you want it to hurry up!

Has your DH tried antibiotics? I know vitamins help but depending on the root cause of poor morph, something stronger might be needed.


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks red candle

He has 30 more days of antibiotics!  So we'll see what happens!


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi dillydolly

Have a look at this - shows supplements for men - you may already be taking some of these, but thought I would send it anyway

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294994.0

Good luck


----------

